# Injectable dbol



## stronger4ever (Feb 17, 2011)

So I got some injectable dbol. Anyone knows how to use this stuff. I got it by accident. I hope I can still use it in the future.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 17, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> So I got some injectable dbol. Anyone knows how to use this stuff. I got it by accident. I hope I can still use it in the future.


 

What is it suspended in?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2011)

CT said:


> What is it suspended in?


 
hopefully oil


----------



## XYZ (Feb 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> hopefully oil


 

I know.  I've seen some that was suspended in PEG, and people were injecting it, just want to be sure.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 17, 2011)

I think its oil. Its injectable. Its endosyn Dianabolic 25


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 17, 2011)

it's the same as oral dbol just suspended in oil...only difference is instead of taking orally everyday you'd have to inject it everyday, that would kind of suck IMO.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 17, 2011)

So it still contrains the methyl at 17a? How would bioavailability compare?


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 17, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> So it still contrains the methyl at 17a? How would bioavailability compare?


i dont know about that? i would imagine that the half/ active life would be the same. just like winny tabs/injectable.


----------



## GMO (Feb 17, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> i dont know about that? i would imagine that the half/ active life would be the same. just like winny tabs/injectable.



I used Reforvit-B back in the day, which was a liquid inject D-bol.  It needed to be pinned daily.  I eventually started drinking the s**t as it is 17a and got the same results.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 17, 2011)

Drink it unless you pin everyday and can squeeze in the extra ML's


----------



## XYZ (Feb 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Drink it unless you pin everyday and can squeeze in the extra ML's


 

Drink it, are you serious?


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 17, 2011)

Back in the day I did reforvit EOD and it was fine I loved that stuff with durabolin and sustanon.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 17, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> So it still contrains the methyl at 17a? How would bioavailability compare?


 

If I remember correctly the injectable version is a little better. Don't hold me to it though, it's been a LONG time since I've seen it. I don't even remember the dosing schedule. A guy I knew make an injectable winstrol and it was suspended in oil, somehow some way the half life was like 48-72 hours. That's what he claimed and I had no reason to doubt him.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Drink it unless you pin everyday and can squeeze in the extra ML's



Lol if u drink it it would only good for 5 days. I was hoping that a lower dosage would work. I don't mind injecting.


----------



## ROID (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm would double check before drinking it.

I have some injectable dbol been sitting for a while. omega labs. It is dark dark orange. It expires couple months. i hate to waste gear but I just don't know about injectable dbol


----------



## blergs. (Feb 17, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> So it still contrains the methyl at 17a? How would bioavailability compare?


yes its still liver toxic thats why I think inject winny are dbol ect., is just a hassle and stupid idea.  "ohh but it bypasses the first pass of liver" i say:  so fukin what its still gonna end up passing threw many times till its cleared out.
just my op though.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 17, 2011)

ROID said:


> I'm would double check before drinking it.
> 
> I have some injectable dbol been sitting for a while. omega labs. It is dark dark orange. It expires couple months. i hate to waste gear but I just don't know about injectable dbol


  take it orally


----------



## blergs. (Feb 17, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> So it still contrains the methyl at 17a? How would bioavailability compare?


yes or it would be EQ (the only diff is the 17aa added to it wich makes it dbol, wich in turn effects how it acts, BIG TIME)


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 17, 2011)

blergs. said:


> yes or it would be EQ (the only diff is the 17aa added to it wich makes it dbol, wich in turn effects how it acts, BIG TIME)



+1000  Not many people realize this.  Good eye bro.



/V


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 17, 2011)

blergs. said:


> yes or it would be EQ (the only diff is the 17aa added to it wich makes it dbol, wich in turn effects how it acts, BIG TIME)


 
good point. I forgot my logic pills this morning.


----------



## VonEric (Feb 17, 2011)

I did reforvit with sust back in the day too... I too pinnef it and started drinking it at the end.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 17, 2011)

ROID said:


> I'm would double check before drinking it.
> 
> I have some injectable dbol been sitting for a while. omega labs. It is dark dark orange. It expires couple months. i hate to waste gear but I just don't know about injectable dbol



Yeah dude, I think mine is going to lay in my arsenal for a while. I just don't know if one vial would be enough for a cycle and I dont want to spend more money buying more.


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 17, 2011)

GMO said:


> I used Reforvit-B back in the day, which was a liquid inject D-bol.  It needed to be pinned daily.  I eventually started drinking the s**t as it is 17a and got the same results.



i made the mistake of pinning ref b once........a huge golfball bruise at the site....later i learned that vet gear in mexico should either be taken orally or filtered


----------



## VonEric (Feb 17, 2011)

I have some quality vet dekka... Does that apply too?



irish_2003 said:


> i made the mistake of pinning ref b once........a huge golfball bruise at the site....later i learned that vet gear in mexico should either be taken orally or filtered


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 18, 2011)

ROID said:


> I'm would double check before drinking it.
> 
> I have some injectable dbol been sitting for a while. omega labs. It is dark dark orange. It expires couple months. i hate to waste gear but I just don't know about injectable dbol


 

My gears emporium sells IM dbol (oil) and a liquid dbol suspension (oral) . .  not sure what the difference is, but I sure as hell wouldnt use them interchangably.


----------



## tjsulli (Feb 18, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> I think its oil. Its injectable. Its endosyn Dianabolic 25


g2g suspended in eo could be painful depending on how you react to eo


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 18, 2011)

You get about twice the bang per mg of the inj form.  It isn't deactivated at the same initial rate as oral.  First pass kills about 1/2 of an oral dose.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 18, 2011)

CT said:


> I know.  I've seen some that was suspended in PEG, and people were injecting it, just want to be sure.



what is PEG?


----------



## CG (Feb 18, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> what is PEG?



Polyethylene glycol, low molecular mass, used in : computer printer ink, antifreeze, chemical burn healing\supression, eye drops and of course, oral solutions for drugs. Its really diverse and has a million uses. This isn't of course all the same PEG. PEG is the name for an extremely diverse group of liquids

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## XYZ (Feb 18, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Polyethylene glycol, low molecular mass, used in : computer printer ink, antifreeze, chemical burn healing\supression, eye drops and of course, oral solutions for drugs. Its really diverse and has a million uses. This isn't of course all the same PEG. PEG is the name for an extremely diverse group of liquids
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 
Thanks, good post.  Reps for you.


----------



## SFW (Feb 18, 2011)

PEG is also a laxative. I wouldnt drink the dbol if thats in there.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 18, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> PEG is also a laxative. I wouldnt drink the dbol if thats in there.


where the hell did you hear that lol


----------



## BigBird (Feb 18, 2011)

blergs. said:


> yes its still liver toxic thats why I think inject winny are dbol ect., is just a hassle and stupid idea. "ohh but it bypasses the first pass of liver" i say: so fukin what its still gonna end up passing threw many times till its cleared out.
> just my op though.


 
Yes, but the first pass puts the most strain on the liver that's why.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 18, 2011)

You have to watch with water based injectables.  Many of these products contain high levels of bacteria.  I will not use these unless I got it directly from a GMP certified pharmaceutical company that has a outstanding reputation to go along with the GMP cert. These products are extremely hard to produce sterilely.


----------

